# Whats The Difference?



## sandslinger (Mar 13, 2005)

Just curious we were in Denver this weekend and we were looking at the 29frl-s and we fell in love with it they qouted me a price of $32,072.00. We came home and were talking about it and when we did a search we couldnt find any info on this model, but found info on the 29 bhs which is the same floorplan but a dealer in Texas had two of the 29 bhs for 26,000.What is the difference between these models?They both say they are 2005's. What gives? We really like the 5 er and want to purchase one but just trying to understand everything.Thanks for your help.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

sandslinger said:


> Just curious we were in Denver this weekend and we were looking at the 29frl-s and we fell in love with it they qouted me a price of $32,072.00. We came home and were talking about it and when we did a search we couldnt find any info on this model, but found info on the 29 bhs which is the same floorplan but a dealer in Texas had two of the 29 bhs for 26,000.What is the difference between these models?They both say they are 2005's. What gives? We really like the 5 er and want to purchase one but just trying to understand everything.Thanks for your help.
> [snapback]27577[/snapback]​


The 29frl-s is a fifth wheel.
I have not seen a 29bhs, but there is a 28bhs which is a travel trailer. That could be your difference.
Even though I can't find anything on a 29bhs, if there is no F in the designator, then it is prolly not a fifth wheel.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

There is a 29FBHS. It is not the same floor plan as the 29FRLS. Either way, the price you were quoted of $32K+ sounds like a list price to me. If the dealer is not willing to budge on that, find another dealer.

Tim


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

According to the Outback site there are currently three FW models.

30FRLS
29 FRLS
29 FKRS

However I believe this is a typo because the two FRLS are different floor plans. The paper brochure has a 28 FBHS instead.

Jared


----------



## sandslinger (Mar 13, 2005)

sorry the model is a 29FBHS, The floorplan looks the same to me what is the difference?Thery are both 5th wheels. where can I find the msrp for these models?Thanks again


----------



## Bubba-j (Feb 19, 2005)

We've paid a deposit on a 29FBHS at Lakeside RV, MI. The list price I believe is about $32K but you can get nearly 30% off from that if you look around. I'm not sure if this is part of your question, but the 29FBHS has two entry doors and two bunk beds in the back. The 28FBHS has large picture windows and a couple recliners where the bunks are in the other, and the 28 has only one entry door. Both have very similar floor plans and I think the 29 has a larger gray water tank. Both are fifth wheels. Hope it helps.


----------



## Coachlight RV Sales (Oct 8, 2004)

There are three floorplans in the Outback Fifth Wheels
28 FRLS Rear chairs
28 FBHS Rear Bunks with 2-Doors
30 FRKS Rear Kitchen With 2Chairs in the middle of the unit
Ken Lown
Coachlight RV Sales


----------



## CWOBOATS (Oct 13, 2004)

We purchased a 2005 29FBHS at Fun Time RV in Cleburn, Tx. last Oct. The list price was about $32K. We got the 5er, complete 16 K, 5th. wheel set-up installed, break controll installed and extra battery for right at 26K.

The 29F BH S has two entry doors and two bunk beds in the back. There is also a door into the main part of the 5er that closes this area off. The 28FBHS has large picture windows and a couple recliners where the bunks are in the F BH S, and it has only one entry door.

Both have very similar floor plans. We wanted the extra entry and we use the bunk room for a storage area, when we don't take the Grand Kids with us.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2004)

I think that the brochure mislabed the 29FBHS. The RL letters would indicate a rear living room, and this is a bunk house model. I have the 29FBHS in the 2004 model.


----------



## sandslinger (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks guy and gals for your help it turns out the broucher is mislabled it has the bunk model a a 29 FRL-S instead of the 29FBHS wich is correct.

Thanks again...


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

We own the 29fbhs and paid about 23K for it.


----------

